# Floor tile grout



## Saf (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've ordered some brown aquarium safe silicone sealant for making a new earthy looking background; but just wondering if it is safe or not to use standard grey floor tile grout to cover polystyrene for making a fake rock wall?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Aug 9, 2011)

I just use plain old grout and dont have any probloms


----------



## codykrr (Aug 9, 2011)

here is a video from josh's frogs.

this was built for dart frogs, hence the reason for the false bottom.  but you could do the same thing without it.

[video=youtube;6qFTEAPYVwE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qFTEAPYVwE&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Also check out dendroboard.com

great info on using kitty litter, clay, newspaper, and foams to make faux rock walls.


----------



## JakkBauer (Aug 12, 2011)

Saf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've ordered some brown aquarium safe silicone sealant for making a new earthy looking background; but just wondering if it is safe or not to use standard grey floor tile grout to cover polystyrene for making a fake rock wall?
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


Do you have a link for the brown silicone? Also I second going to dendroboard its awesome for building a viv. Lots of tips on home made bgs. I just made two for my frogs with great stuff background method. Need to find some safe silicone now. As far as I know certain types of grout are okay to use I'm not sure which tho.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Saf (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies my friends.

A few weeks have passed since the OP, and I played safe and took a different course of action, but good to know for future projects.

Thanks for that video too Cody, very helpful. 



JakkBauer said:


> Do you have a link for the brown silicone?



Its a product from a UK company called Bond It. They only sell to trade in bulk and it's difficult to get hold of, but I finally found a company in Lancashire (northern England) that were selling them individually.

Here's a link describing the product and where to get it:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HA6-RTV-MARINE-SILICONE-AQUARIUM-WATER-TANK-SEALANT-/320613273105

I called them up and found them to be very helpful and a good company to do business with.

Hopefully they will still have some left in stock for you.


----------

